# Unboxing HSS1332ATD



## airace (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi All,

Thanks to Robert and everyone here whose posts helped us decide on the HSS1332ATD 

The blower is expected to arrive tomorrow, just before the first snow in NJ, and we had a quick question (please excuse if this was covered in some other post long ago) -

Can someone please post pointers/tips on care in unboxing the machine, and to start it up the first time? The manual says only to put the oil in - that's it? Just gas it up and fire up?

The local dealer had a spiel about how they "put it together and service it etc. before delivery", but was ultimately unable to deliver. We ended up purchasing the blower online (will post in the main sticky), so just wondering what that was all about.

We also got the skids per the skids thread, and a weather cab, so we should be all set 

TIA!


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Air, welcome aboard !!


You must be excited about taking delivery of a big machine like that. I just hope we get some snow...


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* ALOHA from the paradise city.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

[email protected] can answer it better, but my understanding is that YES, they come fully assembled on the crate. All you have to do is put oil, gas and fire it up.
If it was me, the additional thing that I'd do is to adjust the skids (side skids) and scraper bar for my needs (although seems like you are replacing or installing the side skids , so they will need adjustment).


----------



## Bjowett (Dec 6, 2016)

Mine was partially un-crated, but still strapped to the pallet. Cut the straps, squeeze both turning brakes, and roll it off. The engine oil is in the box that is stapled to the pallet. Add the oil, then gas, and away you may go. I gave the fuel a couple minutes to fill the carb bowl (make sure the fuel valve is on), then choke, half throttle, turned the key and it fired immediately.


----------



## airace (Feb 9, 2016)

Yes, that is what I was trying to learn.
The local shop seemed like making a big deal about these basic steps - we did give them the sale, but they could not deliver. Something about Honda not making enough of these. Oh well.

Will post pics once we have the box in the garage.

Thanks all!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

airace said:


> Can someone please post pointers/tips on care in unboxing the machine, and to start it up the first time? The manual says only to put the oil in - that's it? Just gas it up and fire up?


• Just take your time getting it out of the shipping carton...you don't want to scratch or mark-up that beautiful red paint!

• Squeeze the levers on the handlebars to declutch the drive tracks, and it will easily roll off the platform.

• Locate the serial number off the back of the frame: It will be in the form of SAFA-1234567:










• Go to the website and register your purchase with Honda; Honda asks for this information in the unlikely event the unit is subject to a product safety recall, and has a way to contact you:

Click here to register your new Honda online

• Locate the small tool kit supplied with the unit; it has a spark plug wrench and spare shear pins. Rear skids shoes are already installed, but yours _may _come with side shoes, but they are only needed on wheel drive models, so you won't need them.

• There is a 16 oz bottle of SAE 5W-30 oil; follow the procedure in the manual to add oil to the recommended level. Since all engines are briefly run at the factory, a tiny bit of oil may still be in the crankcase, so always relay on the dipstick to confirm the oil level is correct. Don't just dump the entire bottle of oil into the engine. Remove the yellow warning/hang tag that alerts you, 'THERE IS NO OIL IN THE UNIT.'

• Fill the fuel tank with fresh unleaded gasoline of 86 octane. If possible, use fuel that contains no ethanol. If this means buying a higher octane fuel, that's fine. NEVER, NEVER allow fuel to remain in the tank for more than 45 days, no matter what. Modern gasoline will start to decay and slime-up a carburetor in 45 days or less. If you don't expect to use the machine for 45 day or more, drain the fuel from the tank and carburetor (full procedure in the manual). Never fill the tank with fuel that is 45 days or older. Poor starting or no-start conditions due to decayed fuel are not considered factory defects, and repair/cleaning of the carb fuel system are NOT covered under the terms of the 36 month warranty.

• There's a fully detailed owner's manual; READ IT! Lots of great information inside, and no doubt you'll learn a few nuggets about the machine you did not know already. Example: Your HSS1332ATD is the only HSS model (USA market) with has an hour meter, an it's ideal for keeping track of scheduled maintenance. 

• Finally, drop me a PM with your mail-to address, and I'll get you a small Honda goodie bag.

Thanks for choosing Honda, and welcome the *best *SB forum on the 'net!


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

Living in the midwest we can either get a lot of snow or very little in a season. I bought a new HS724 3 years ago and only run TRUFUEL in mine due to it being 100% fuel. It is expensive but, snowblowers sit unused more than mowers. Last year I used less than a gallon due to lack of snow for the season. If I spent the amount of $$ like you did I would spend a little extra and just run the TruFuel and not have to worry about pump gas affecting fuel related issues.


----------



## airace (Feb 9, 2016)

Ok great, thanks for that tip.
I'll get it from the local store asap.
Will also use it on the previous blower we still have - an Ariens compact 24LE which hasn't been used since last year.


----------



## xwinder (Dec 16, 2016)

Long time lurker/first time poster. Another new HSS1332ATD owner here anxiously awaiting delivery on Tue. Thanks to Robert, et al for the info here. I've been watching this forum for 2 years. Finally pulled the trigger and ordered online. Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## airace (Feb 9, 2016)

Hey, congrats to you too! We'll wait for your pics and stories 
Merry Christmas!


----------



## airace (Feb 9, 2016)

Ok, the box is here! - off to unpack and register per Robert


----------

